# Spider Rat?



## Zach (Jun 2, 2007)

I took my rats out and one of them climbs, it's so cute. Oreo climbs up the side of his cage. He goes up down and sideways climbing. Anyone else have Spider Rats? I'm thinking of making a big climbing course for him out of a mesh thingy.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

**raises hand**

We have spider rats here as well & one that I call Monkey from time to time because she hangs on the sides & stares at me with this look in her eye of "MommY PLEEEEEESE take me out!!"


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

More than once Ive found boys on top of the FN... when they were supposed to be playing on the COUCH!


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

Ollie loves to climb(even though it took him a while before learning how to go DOWN the ramps in his cage)the world is just one big jungle gym to a curious rat=3


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ha ha silly my rat used to do that


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i love watching mozart jungle around on her cage.  it's delightful. she's less adventerous/(smart?) than picasso so she doesn't usually get that much farther from her cage than that... lol.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

spazz, cirrus & nimbus all climb around their cage, but spazz thinks she is a monkey!! she will swing across the bars on the top of the cage like a kid on monkey bars at school, in preference to running from side to side or up and down the cage.

tonight i caught ash hanging from the bars on the top of the big cage but then she dropped to the shelf. the big girls will climb the sides of the cage, but a couple of them (ginger & meggsy) are getting too "chunky" to do it very much.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

my rattie acid (newly named today!) is just like that! i thought that was just him!=]


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i do!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Spider rats?

I call my kiddos plastered to the side of the Martin's Playpen of whichever side I am closest to, Rat Magnets. LOL


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

aw, that picture is so adorable. <3
my girls are spider rats too..they love to climb (up, down, sideways..!), and can get down from my bed easily. xD


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

id call them "Cling Rats"


----------



## KAYLASMOM (Oct 19, 2007)

We call it Garfielding. Just like those Garfield things that people stick to their windows in the car. One time my girl Arielle was hanging on the cage door and we opened it and she swung out on the door. It was hysterical. I think she liked it b/c the next day her sister Belle did it!


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

I always tell my two babies that they're Monkey-Rats. They practically knock each other down trying to climb the side of the cage I'm standing by. At least it lets me get to their fuzzy little bellies.


----------



## KAYLASMOM (Oct 19, 2007)

I like to get their little bird feet when they hang. I love when they push each others heads away with their paws when they are hanging there trying to get attention in the morning before free roam.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

hyper is my spider rat

















the above was her in beginning form


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm surprised she doesn't escape that cage if she can fit her head through.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

that was a LONG time ago, and even when she could fit she was too chicken to escape


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

Okay, makes sense.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

if you want another pic of her escaping it's in my thread in meet my rats, im not going to post it here since i dont want to be responsible for ANOTHER thread lock :roll:


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

my naked one does so to reach the rop and hangs upside down. she also climbs up my dog's crated then i call her King Kong even though she is a girl.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh man my boys just loooooove to climb!


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

When my rat was a baby he could stick his whole hed through the cage bars. He never cared to escape though.


----------

